# un widget pour la bourse



## martthi (31 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,
Pour dashboard, je cherche un widget qui me permette d'afficher les cours de bourse d'euronext.

Si l'un d'entre vous a une idée, je suis preneur. Merci.

Rq : 1/ je ne suis pas fan de Konfabulator ...
       2/ j'espère que j'ai posté au bon endroit ... sinon, pardon ...


martthi


----------



## chroukin (1 Novembre 2005)

Salut !

Tu es sous Tiger ou pas ? Parce qu'il existe d&#233;j&#224; un wodget pour la bourse sous Tiger...


----------



## martthi (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

En effet je suis sous Tiger et le widget Bourse livr&#233; en standard avec dashboard ne donne acc&#232;s qu'aux march&#233;s am&#233;ricains ...


----------



## martthi (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

En effet je suis sous Tiger et le widget bourse livr&#233; en standard avec dashboard ne donne acc&#232;s qu'aux march&#233;s am&#233;ricains ...

martthi

d&#233;sol&#233; ...


----------



## chroukin (1 Novembre 2005)

A&#239;e j'y connais rien en bourse d&#233;sol&#233; lol :rose:

Je peux pas t'en dire plus, &#224; part aller sur le site d'Apple et rechercher dans leur base de Widget, ils doivent avoir autre chose...


----------



## FjRond (23 Novembre 2005)

Il est possible d'afficher la bourse avec GeekTool depuis l'adresse web de l'image. J'ai le CAC 40 en permanence sur mon écran.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Il est possible d'afficher la bourse avec GeekTool depuis l'adresse web de l'image. J'ai le CAC 40 en permanence sur mon écran.




Attention, sur la page officielle de Geek tool, il est indiqué qu'il n'est pas totalement conçu pour tourner sous Tiger, mais uniquement sous Jaguar ou Panther. Utilisez le à vos risques et périls.



> GeekTool is *not* fully compatible with Tiger (Mac OS 10.4), use it at your own risk. There is no plan for a short term release. Perhaps some day I'll find enough time to work on GeekTool 3


----------



## MAR69 (26 Novembre 2005)

quel est le risque ? non fonctionnement du logiciel ou plantage complet de la machine ???
Fait flipper un message comme ça 

il est vrai que personne ne parle de "widget bourse" pour le marché français ou européen !! 
sachant que la plupart des français "boursicotent" via un PEA qui ne permet pas d'investir sur le marché américain, le widget fournit avec tiger est juste bon à faire de la figuration (ds la plupart des cas)

faudrait développer  

m'ssieurs dames siou plait


----------



## valoriel (28 Novembre 2005)

une petite recherche t'aurait permis de tomber la dessus.

je sais pas si cela te conviendra mais en tout cas, tu pourras remercier Napoléon pour ce widget


----------



## SwOOsH (21 Novembre 2006)

Ca a l'air de marcher ! Merci encore !


----------



## benko (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour je reprends un peu ce fil.
Je cherche moi aussi un Widget simple pour me permettre de suivre le cours de mes actions qui sont sur l'Euronext.
J'ai bien essay&#233; celui par d&#233;faut de MacOSX, il ne donne que les march&#233;s US. J'ai &#233;galement essay&#233; celui d Napol&#233;on indiqu&#233; plus haut, mais il ne donne que quelques indices..
Personne ne connait un widget qui affiche le cours des actions s&#233;lectionn&#233;es sur le march&#233; fran&#231;ais ?
Merci


----------



## barreta (16 Avril 2008)

Sinon  pour les utilisateurs de mac il y a le site http://www.advfn.fr qui propose les cours Euronext en temps réel gratuitement et est mac-friendly.


----------



## Laurent_h (16 Avril 2008)

benko a dit:


> Bonjour je reprends un peu ce fil.
> Je cherche moi aussi un Widget simple pour me permettre de suivre le cours de mes actions qui sont sur l'Euronext.
> J'ai bien essayé celui par défaut de MacOSX, il ne donne que les marchés US. J'ai également essayé celui d Napoléon indiqué plus haut, mais il ne donne que quelques indices..
> Personne ne connait un widget qui affiche le cours des actions sélectionnées sur le marché français ?
> Merci



Il y le widget EuroStocks, qui utilise les infos de Yahoo! Finances.
Tous les titres disponibles sur Yahoo! le sont dans EuroStock 
Marche très bien


----------



## Laurent_h (7 Septembre 2008)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Il y le widget EuroStocks, qui utilise les infos de Yahoo! Finances.
> Tous les titres disponibles sur Yahoo! le sont dans EuroStock
> Marche très bien



J'ai trouvé mieux finalement...

iStocks qui fonctionne aussi avec Yahoo! Finance (et donc le marché européen).

J'ai aussi re-testé le widget d'origine sous Tiger, et les valeurs de Paris passent aussi. (ajouter .PA au code et c'est bon)

L'avantage de iStocks est qu'il permet de renommer les codes boursiers abscons par un titre que l'on comprend et aussi de réorganiser les différentes lignes ; sans oublier 5 coloris différents


----------

